
Australian re-invents light-bulb - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/hometech/australian-reinvents-lightbulb-20120918-263yq.html
======
greenmountin
On the history of kickstarter lightbulbs: [http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-
salmon/2012/09/18/kickstarter...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-
salmon/2012/09/18/kickstarter-vaporware-of-the-day-lifx-edition/)

------
eckyptang
Possibly the least needed product in the history of time.

~~~
taitems
Really? Say what you will about the colour choice gimmick, this could be one
of the cheapest, consumer-friendly solutions to home automation of all time.

The only DIY product I've seen prior to this is a device you place between the
power plug and power socket. As a manufacturer I'd imagine you would have to
produce a variety of plugs to meet the various global standards[1]. This is
where a single light globe, or perhaps a small range of wattages, would shine
(pun fully intended). One product for the global market.

It's surely a more elegant solution than dicky little boxes between your power
points, and much cheaper than having a team of home automation "experts" wire
up your house for a few grand.

\-------------

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_power_plugs_and_sockets#Type...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_power_plugs_and_sockets#Types_in_present_use)

~~~
eckyptang
What's wrong with a switch?

